# Need educating a bit please...



## motdaugrnds

My PC is quite old. I'm using Windows XP. It has worked fine, i.e. no real delays in pulling up what is wanted, all these years. I keep it cleaned, blown out (dust), defragged and have *always* had the same 3 protectors on it, i.e. Avast antivirus, Super Anti-spyware and Spybot. Last year this PC became quite slow to respond to my instructions and started freezing as well. The left-click of the mouse stopped working too. A friend changed the mouse and mentioned I needed ?? (Didn't understand this.) in order for the PC to deal with more ?? (different from memory RAMS), stating this would probably stop the freezing. Can anyone explain this to me? (I only use this PC for visiting this forum, one more forum, watching knitting youtube videos and sending/receiving emails. And the "memory" is never even half used.) The slow response to my instructions sure is frustrating...
Thank you...


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I'm not sure exactly what your friend mentioned. 

Have you tried the Avg PC TuneUp or a pc tuneup like it?


----------



## backwoodsman7

It's not possible to diagnose something like that remotely. It's not even possible to make an educated guess without knowing what you mean by freezing, and if there's any pattern to when it happens. If you can give those details, someone can probably hazard a guess what the problem is.


----------



## Nevada

Being low on memory would certainly make your computer run slowly.

Memory is different from disk storage space. When a program runs it has to be first transferred to memory. Memory marshalls data in and out of the processor. The more applications you have open at the same time, the more memory is used. XP has also evolved into an operating system that requires more memory for itself.

You can check for free memory in the Task Manager. That will decide if you need more memory. Right-click on the task bar at the bottom and select Task Manager. Select the Performance tab. Look for how much memory is being used and how much is free.

Depending on your computer model you may or may not be able to upgrade your memory. Some XP machines only accept a limited amount of memory.

If you post back with what you found in the Task Manager and what computer model you have then I can make a recommendation.


----------



## HDRider

If nothing has changed, except it suddenly became slow, you are infected.


----------



## MoonRiver

Check to see if the light on your disk drive is on almost solid when you are having the problem. That would be a good clue.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Somehow I focused on the freezing and missed the part about slowing down. If by "freezing" you mean "really slow", then HDRider is correct, that's almost always malware. Have you been running Avast's Boot-Time Scan regularly? If not, do it now, and start running it monthly. Also, download Malwarebytes and run its scan, and do that monthly as well. You can stay with the free version of both, unless you want to support them.


----------



## mnn2501

Download the free version of ccleaner and run it. https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/download


 
How to use ccleaner Where it says to choose what you want to clean, just leave it at the default. Afterwards restart your computer.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Checking on all those things now...Will get back....

Nevada, two questions:
1. I cannot find "task manager". Where would it be on an XP?
2. Where can I find what "computer model" I have?

I looked under "system information" and found:
OS Name = Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version = 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
System Model = D845PESV
Processor = x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel~2666 Mhz

Does the above help understand what the "model" is?
I couldn't find how much "memory" I have but I do know, when I purchased this PC, I had extra memory added; and when I defrag, not even half of this amount is used.

MoonRiver, where can I find the "disk drive" so as to look for a light?

Backwoodsman7, Yes, by "freezing" I mean REALLY SLOW. Yet I've constantly used the programs mentioned in my initial post to keep this PC clean of malware. (I'll be looking at that URL you gave for "malwarebytes".) https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/thankyou/

Mnn2501 I've downloaded that program. Thank you.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, two questions:
> 1. I cannot find "task manager". Where would it be on an XP?
> 2. Where can I find what "computer model" I have?


1. You can reach the Task Manager the same way with XP, but right-clicking on an empty area of the task bar (at the bottom) and select Task Manager. Failing that, you can do a Ctrl-Alt-Del and select task manager.
2. You computer brand and model is usually found on the outside of the computer.


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> 1. I cannot find "task manager". Where would it be on an XP?


Ctrl-shift-esc will start Task Manager.



> Backwoodsman7, Yes, by "freezing" I mean REALLY SLOW. Yet I've constantly used the programs mentioned in my initial post to keep this PC clean of malware.


Clearly they're not working, which reminds me, you didn't answer my question:

Have you been running Avast's Boot-Time Scan regularly?

If not, do it RIGHT NOW, and then monthly.

Then (after Avast Boot-Time Scan is done) download and run Malwarebytes, and then run it monthly.

Those anti-spyware things aren't really that effective, as you've discovered.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada, Here is a picture of the "task manager" . The other tabs on that little window didn't look relevant. As for the computer "brand and model", I could not find anything on the outside. The box part of this computer contains everything and the screen part is flat if that helps. I purchased it new back in the late 1990s. Hope this helps you to help me.

Backwoodsman7, I didn't even know Avast had scans. When I brought it up I had the option for a "boot-time scan" and, when clicked on that, it suggested I "install additional definitions". I did that, re-booted and it did run the scan. Didn't see results because I was not at PC and it was gone by the time PC came back up.

Installed Malwarebytes version 3.3.1.2183, which turned out to be a 14-day "trial" that reverts to the "free" edition thereafter. Still it did download its updates. Scanned PC immediately.

Only been on the net now for about 15 minutes but cannot tell this PC is acting any differently. Now what?


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> View attachment 64830
> Nevada, Here is a picture of the "task manager" .


I see a Performance tab in your image. Just click on it to see memory usage & availability.

Your computer must have a brand & model. There's usually a nomenclature sticker or plate on the back.


----------



## backwoodsman7

A couple things are very strange about that Task Manager screen grab. Is that really what the scroll bar looks like? Is that a single image that you just cut in half, or is it a composite of several images?

Also, System Idle Process is at 99% (meaning the CPU is doing almost nothing), but psp.exe is using 71% of the CPU, which of course is impossible. I'd say, kill that psp.exe (click on it and click the End Process button) and see what happens. Whatever else is going on with your Task Manager, it looks like that's eating up most of your CPU, which would make it real sluggish.

If you post any more screen grabs of Task Manager, check "Show processes from all users", then click the CPU column heading (twice, probably) to sort it in order of CPU usage.


----------



## Nevada

backwoodsman7 said:


> A couple things are very strange about that Task Manager screen grab.


Yeah, there's a lot of junk running in the background on that machine. But we've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## NRA_guy

Some things that I have found drag PCs down include upgrades to software such as the operating system, browser, and anti-virus software. 

New versions always seem to use more resources and that makes us buy new hardware, which then makes up buy new software, etc. 

By the way, anti-virus software is one of the greatest drags on my PC.

I have also found lots of services that are automatically enabled dragging PCs down.

OP probably should try booting into safe mode and seeing what effect it has. Then safe mode with networking.

Or going into msconfig and selectively disabling crap that loads at boot time.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada, the only thing I see written on the back is a number, "DCS0001095". Here is a picture of the Task Manager when clicked on "performance" tab.









Backwoodsman7 That picture of the "Task Manager" screen is a "composit". Had to take a screen shot of it 3 times with the scroll bar lowered each time; then I combined the 3. That would not load on the post so I had to cut that picture in half just to get my post to accept it. LOL So yes, after combining the screen shots, I cut the picture in half to post it.

If that "psp.exe" (using 71% of the CPU) stands for Paint Shop Pro, I cannot "end the process" or I would destroy the program and that is the program I use to take/create/modify pictures. I had it open so as to take the picture of the Task Manager. I rarely use it and it does not stay on all the time but only when I pull it up to use. OK I've pulled up Task Manager again, clicked "processes" and checked "show processes from all users"; then I clicked the CPU and took another picture (as taken before with 3 put together to show everything). Here it is.








NRA_guy, I think I understand what you're saying. Just not sure. I have noticed when using "disc cleanup" that one part that is suppose to be cleared seems to keep getting larger...and has for several years now. I won't post a picture but can tell you what that disc cleanup window shows...and I've already ran that plus a defrag just last night. The little window shows all these checked to be cleaned up:
Downloaded program files 0KB
Temporary Internet files 1KB
Recycle bin 0KB
Temporary files 0KB
Compress old files 234.251 K
Catalog files for the content indexer 0KB

This little window states "total amount of disk space you gain: 234,251 K" and I'm guessing that is true "after" I click yes to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Nevada

You have 1.3GB of memory available to the system, and you were already using 1.16GB when you captured the image. While I can't tell for sure by the Task Manager, you probably have 2GB of memory installed that's shared as video memory.

You need more memory. That's your problem for sure. It wouldn't take much of a program to consume the rest of your available memory. Just opening a web browser or email client and you're completely out.

The question now is whether you can install additional memory in your system. I'll need to know the brand and model of your computer to tell you that. Basically your options for that machine are:

1) Add more memory, if possible.
2) Migrate to an operating system that requires less memory.


----------



## backwoodsman7

On the screenshot of the Performance tab we can see that you have 1.25GB of RAM ("Physical Memory"). For best performance you want at least 2GB; but we can also see that there's a fair amount free at the moment, so that's not the immediate problem. You'll definitely want to upgrade that, but only if you're sure you're going to keep this machine for a while; when you do upgrade, the model name & number you need is most likely on the front panel of the machine.

If/when you upgrade the memory, you need either a pro, or someone who really does know how to do it without destroying something. I've seen lots of people who are sure they can safely install memory because they managed to do it successfully once, but they end up destroying the new memory because they don't know to use precautions against static electricity damage. So, unless you know enough to determine if someone really can do it without killing the new memory, take it to a shop and pay them to do it.

re: the Processes tab, what we need to see is what's using the CPU, so it doesn't help to see the low end of the list sorted by CPU usage. That's why I said click probably twice, but I could've been clearer and said make sure it's showing the processes that are using the CPU at the top of the list. All we need to see is the first screen showing the highest CPU users. From what you've posted, all we can really see is that there are a lot of things eating up your already limited memory.

By far the biggest memory user on the list is Firefox. When it's sluggish, does it improve if you close Firefox? Chrome is much faster at some things than Firefox, which makes a huge difference on slow machines, so you might want to switch to it.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Nevada said:


> you were already using 1.16GB when you captured the image.


That's the page file usage, not memory. It's not directly related to amount or usage of physical memory.



> While I can't tell for sure by the Task Manager, you probably have 2GB of memory installed that's shared as video memory.


That would mean 750MB of video memory, which isn't going to happen on an early-XP-era machine. It shows 1309488 bytes of physical memory, which is 1.25GB installed. A machine of that era probably maxes out at 2GB.


----------



## Nevada

backwoodsman7 said:


> It shows 1309488 bytes of physical memory, which is 1.25GB installed.


That's an odd memory module size.

I suppose it's possible that there are two 512MB modules and a 256MB module. If you are correct then in all probability the memory can be expanded by replacing the 256GB module.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, the only thing I see written on the back is a number, "DCS0001095".


OK, let's try this. Right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. Post an image of that.


----------



## HermitJohn

I have an old Panasonic Toughbook that has max of 1.25GB RAM. So not so odd. It was from the win98/winXP era. It obviously isnt going to run win10 or if it somehow managed it, would be slow as molasses. I had two old laptops, think that was one that actually worked pretty well with Puppy Linux Slacko 6.9.9.9 and linux kernel 4.9. Anyway not the speediest thing but replacing hard drive with an SSD, it can run modern software. I had another laptop that for whatever reason liked Xubuntu better. 

But seriously unless you are just absolutely determined to get last day of use out of some old computer or just like tinkering... not that expensive to upgrade. Something wee bit more modern designed for win7 will give lot better service. I saw a motherboard from a Compaq 100B on ebay for $15 shipped. And was curious how it compared to more modern mini notebood with celeron 1.6GHZ. It has an AMDE350 processor. Its an ITX motherboard and fits in old Everex ATX desktop case that has sticker saying designed for win95! Not a powerhouse by any means, but it is dual core 1.6GHZ. Can take upto 8GB RAM though I dont know what point would be, 4GB is cheaper and more than plenty. The mini laptops were limited to 2GB as RAM soldered to motherboard. The newest mini laptops now tend to come with 4GB.

It runs that version Puppy I mentioned very well. Using it as my desktop right now. And if you lock win10 down to where it isnt trying to play Madi Hari and serve multiple masters in background, it runs fine too. Look its no super powerhouse gaming computer by any means, but if you have reasonable expectations its fine. Just saying it isnt that expensive to upgrade considerably from early winXP computer. More efficient than trying to max out memory in computer that maxes out at 1.25GB.

Its like buying a $1000 car. If you know what you are doing and you go over it carefully, keeping up with maintenance, it will work. You just expect to buy a $10k used car for $1000, no effort needed, you will be disappointed.

Will also say whatever operating system you run, it really is wisest thing to use third party software to clone your hard drive as a backup. Its ever so much easier to then just restore that image than to diagnose some virus or other garbage. Lot easier and quicker than clean install too. Course if you do the live version of Puppy (rather than full install) using save file option, you just copy the save file to a backup drive. No imaging or ghosting required. For somebody not irrationally afraid of linux, it truly can be lot easier.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> OK, let's try this. Right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. Post an image of that.


Ok here is that picture...


----------



## Nevada

Do you have a My Computer icon on your desktop?


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> Do you have a My Computer icon on your desktop?


No it is under the list when I click "Start". Here is a picture of its "properties".









Backwoodsman7, no I have not been running the "Avast's Boot-Time Scan" regularly; however I will now. (I actually didn't know it existed until you asked about it.) Also I pulled up Task Manager and clicked the "usage". Here is a pic of it.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> No it is under the list when I click "Start". Here is a picture of its "properties".


OK, you have a single core processor, so you're stuck running 32-bit operating systems & applications. That's doable, but you've still got a memory problem.

Maybe HermitJohn can suggest a Linux desktop that would work well with what you have.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Actually what I wanted to see is CPU usage, but that image works fine because everything using the CPU is showing there anyway.

I'd turn off Malwarebytes' full-time services; you don't need it since you have Avast, and it's eating up memory and CPU you don't have to spare. Use Malwarebytes only as a scanner that you run manually every month.

Get rid of the anti-spyware stuff, and WinPatrol. They don't do anything Avast isn't already doing, and they eat up resources you don't have to spare. That means, go into Control Panel, select *Add or Remove Programs,* and uninstall them.

And again... When it's sluggish, does it improve if you close Firefox? If so, there are some lighter weight browsers you could try. I suggested Chrome earlier, but I don't think the Windoze version will work on a 32-bit machine.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada I cannot afford to purchase another type (like that "Linux desktop").

Backwoodsman7 I pulled up Malwarebytes and turned everything "off" by clicking the button saying "on". Is that what you meant for me to do? I did not go into Control to "remove" this particular program. I did "exit" all the other programs you mentioned so they are not showing on lower task bar of my computer. I'm hearing you say go into Control Panel and "remove" the following:
...WinPatrol
...Super Antispyware free version
...Spybot Search & Destroy

Your question: " When it's sluggish, does it improve if you close Firefox?" I cannot tell that the computer is any faster when the Mozilla Firefox browser is closed.

I appreciate so much your all helping me with this. I've noticed the slowness is worse and yesterday the windows on the net actually froze so that I had to reboot just to close them. I sure cannot afford a new computer....


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada I cannot afford to purchase another type (like that "Linux desktop").


Linux is free.


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> Backwoodsman7 I pulled up Malwarebytes and turned everything "off" by clicking the button saying "on". Is that what you meant for me to do?


Probably close enough. It should now not be loading when the computer starts. If it still is, find and turn off anything that says something like "monitoring".



> I'm hearing you say go into Control Panel and "remove" the following:
> ...WinPatrol
> ...Super Antispyware free version
> ...Spybot Search & Destroy


Correct, and anything else you may have along the lines of those. You should have no other anti-malware/spyware/virus/whatever besides Avast and Malwarebytes.



> I've noticed the slowness is worse and yesterday the windows on the net actually froze so that I had to reboot just to close them.


hmm... I'm starting to wonder if the problem may be a bad hard drive. I have one in the shop right now with this problem. In this case the slowness and freezing is because it's trying to read a bad spot on the hard drive, and everything else stops until it can read it or stops trying. The hard drive access light (little light that normally flickers whenever the hard drive is doing something) will stay on steady for several seconds, then off for about a second, then repeat, for maybe a minute or so. Are you seeing that happen when it's slow or frozen?



> I sure cannot afford a new computer....


Don't be so sure. You wouldn't need a new one; anything that came new with Windows 7 would do just fine. You can probably find one locally for $50 or less, or online for $100 or less. But make sure it still has Windows 7, and hasn't been upgraded to 10.

Forget about Linux. That's only a viable option if you have a friend who can install it for you and do occasional maintenance.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Backwoodsman7, I'm thinking what you said about a "bad hard drive" may fit. I do not know where to look for any light to check on it though. No extra light comes on the keyboard. The only lights on the box are in the back and are only the plug-ins. Then the only other lights I see are on the monitor box of my internet provider.

There is no way at this time of year I can even consider $$ for a computer. (Oil bill is just too high during winter months.) I "was" considering taking it back to the repair shop where I purchased it "new" years ago; but several times when I returned it for repair I discovered they were putting "used" parts in that then only worked a very short time. So if I do get another computer, it would need to be from a different place. (I'm not a trusting person anymore.) And I'm hearing you say a Windows 7 would be better than another XP or a Windows 10. (A good friend told me he has a Windows 7 and he likes it. In fact the last time he was here he was looking at this computer and told me I probably needed more memory...only it was not the memory I understood and I didn't ask him. He got on the net and found a part for Windows 7 he thought would be helpful on my XP; but I could not afford it...Such a kind and helpful friend.) Anyway I'm trying to make this PC last as long as possible as funds are just too limited now that I'm living alone. 

Sure do appreciate the help I'm getting in here....


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> Backwoodsman7, I'm thinking what you said about a "bad hard drive" may fit. I do not know where to look for any light to check on it though.


There are _no_ lights on the front of the computer? Not even a power light? That's very unusual.

But at this point it probably doesn't matter. If it's a bad hard drive, you can't fix it yourself. And if it's something else, it seems like we've exhausted what you can do yourself without someone local helping you.

You might try finding someone's old computer that they just want out of the way and will give you for the taking. Post on Craigslist or something maybe. Almost any working machine with XP or newer will get you by for a while. I've pulled perfectly good computers out of dumpsters that are good enough for what most people need.


----------



## Clem

Hey there. I bought something like this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Thi...395121?hash=item2ccf6a0df1:g:UawAAOSw-olaRaoO
I liked it so much I bought 2 more!! I was buying them around 115 bucks, then the others at 85 bucks. Now, it's down to $65, with delivery. 8 gigs ram, dual core 2.6 gigahertz processor. 320 gb hard drive.

The 8 gb memory is in reference to RAM, look at it like this: Your hard drive is your tool cabinet, all your stuff is in there, both tools, and stuff you're saving.. Your RAM is like your workbench. Whatever you're doing right now is using RAM. The more RAM you have, the more stuff your computer can do without getting into the cabinet.

Websites have all sort of stuff on them now, I wouldn't try running a computer without at least 4g. RAM. The 8 here is smoking. I can open 10 tabs on one window, and open another OS, new window, and watch movies, without any slowdown at all. Not that I do it all the time, or that you will need to. Still, it's there, to use if needed.

And that's what RAM is all about.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Goodness. Right now I'm extremely confused. My mind doesn't even understand what I've seen at the URL Clem gave above. It looks like a box; and were I to purchase such a box, how on earth would I get what is on my hard drive in that box? Feeling like taking a sludge hammer to this thing!!!


----------



## painterswife

I have a suggestion. Can you call the local high school and see if they have a computer club? Maybe some kind teenager will take pity on you and do some work for some baked goods.


----------



## Nevada

painterswife said:


> I have a suggestion. Can you call the local high school and see if they have a computer club? Maybe some kind teenager will take pity on you and do some work for some baked goods.


I'm not sure a high school kid can help. We're talking about a 15 year old computer.


----------



## Clem

That picture is a picture of a computer that uses Windows 7. It would be a new(to you) computer. Anything you want to save from your old computer, you put on a memory stick, thumb drive, camera memory card DVD or whatever you have, and just take the memory stick and put your saved files on the new computer.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Clem said:


> That picture is a picture of a computer that uses Windows 7. It would be a new(to you) computer. Anything you want to save from your old computer, you put on a memory stick, thumb drive, camera memory card DVD or whatever you have, and just take the memory stick and put your saved files on the new computer.


memory stick?
thumb drive?
camera memory card?
DVD (for computer memory)?

I do appreciate the help you have all tried to give me. I've done what you have all suggested short of taking this xxx thing to a professional and/or purchasing another and then having to take that to a professional just to get what I value off this computer. Thank you all for helping.

I will just make the best of what I have until I can do better.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Ok....I'm actually sitting here quite shaken as I've just carried a heavy box across 2 acres that the UPS man left for me. It took some doing but I managed to get the box open only to find a 2nd box; and that box contained what is obviously a computer box. A keyboard has come with it. It was shipped from Vegas, NV and is a "refurbished Microsoft"; yet I have no idea if it is a Windows XP, 10 or 7. The instructions as to how to install and set it up are included. I have no idea who sent it to me; but it has to be someone from this forum as no one else knows I'm having problems with my computer.

I've already read the instructions twice and the 3rd time just started crying because my mind will just not wrap around all the technical information. So I'm sitting here with a wonderful gift from some generous friend and have no idea how to put it to work for me. Will rest my mind a bit and later today re-read the instructions hoping I can get past the confusion. Seems strange with an IQ as high as mine; but I'm presently feeling like a small child who wants so badly to cook a big meal for myself and have no idea how to read a recipe.


----------



## painterswife

I believe I know who would have done that. Bravo.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Painterswife, sure wish I knew...

I found some information on one of the ends of this computer with a couple of bar codes and the following:

SYS/HP:E.I.6000/SFF/C2D:775:3.014 GB/250GB/DVRW/WIN 10 HOME 64

Have no idea what most of this means but I'm guessing part of this means it has a "ram" of 250 gigabytes and is a "windows 10". Is this correct?

Still cannot understand the instructions....I think it is my fear of doing it wrong that is causing my mind to be so confused about this.

By the way Painterswife, your "Avatar" looks a lot like my Valentina (Bulgarian Karakachan)...great dogs!


----------



## painterswife

motdaugrnds said:


> Painterswife, sure wish I knew...
> 
> I found some information on one of the ends of this computer with a couple of bar codes and the following:
> 
> SYS/HP:E.I.6000/SFF/C2D:775:3.014 GB/250GB/DVRW/WIN 10 HOME 64
> 
> Have no idea what most of this means but I'm guessing part of this means it has a "ram" of 250 gigabytes and is a "windows 10". Is this correct?
> 
> Still cannot understand the instructions....I think it is my fear of doing it wrong that is causing my mind to be so confused about this.


Nevada lives in Las Vegas.

windows home 10, 250 gb hard drive. 3 gb of ram I think.


----------



## Nevada

painterswife said:


> Nevada lives in Las Vegas.


Yes, but it wasn't me.

Here's how to decode:
SYS/HP:E.I.6000/SFF/C2D:775:3.014 GB/250GB/DVRW/WIN 10 HOME 64

HP = Hewlett Packard brand
E.I.6000 = HP model 6000 https://www.amazon.com/HP-6000-Pro-SFF-Desktop/dp/B00ZQ3458E
SFF = Small Form Factor (refers to a small profile computer case)
C2D = Intel Core 2 Duo processor (dual core processor, supports 64-bit)
775 = refers to LGA 775 processor socket
3.014 GB = the amount of memory (3 GB)
250GB = 250GB capacity hard drive
DVRW = has a DVD burner that's writable & rewritable
WIN 10 HOME 64 = has Windows 10 64-bit installed


----------



## motdaugrnds

"Nevada"? He is so smart!! Nevada if you did, please speak up. I'm so grateful; and hope I don't ruin it trying to connect it to what I have...ummm replace what I have?? Oh dear! I'm scaring myself again...now don't laugh! Some of us just don't have the wonderful technical mind you do...

Well, if not you Nevada....It had to be someone who had my mailing address. (I remember putting a picture of a soil test on this forum a few years ago not realizing it had my address on it; so whomever sent me this PC could be most anyone.)


----------



## painterswife

Nevada said:


> Yes, but it wasn't me.


Well, I thought it was you.

I think who ever did it is wonderful. I wonder how they got your address.


----------



## motdaugrnds

...a picture of a soil test a few years back that had my home address on it...Had it deleted quickly but it was up for a few days.


----------



## painterswife

Maybe someone sent you a XMas card?


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nevada said:


> Yes, but it wasn't me.
> 
> Here's how to decode:
> SYS/HP:E.I.6000/SFF/C2D:775:3.014 GB/250GB/DVRW/WIN 10 HOME 64
> 
> HP = Hewlett Packard brand
> E.I.6000 = HP model 6000 https://www.amazon.com/HP-6000-Pro-SFF-Desktop/dp/B00ZQ3458E
> SFF = Small Form Factor (refers to a small profile computer case)
> C2D = Intel Core 2 Duo processor (dual core processor, supports 64-bit)
> 775 = refers to LGA 775 processor socket
> 3.014 GB = the amount of memory (3 GB)
> 250GB = 250GB capacity hard drive
> DVRW = has a DVD burner that's writable & rewritable
> WIN 10 HOME 64 = has Windows 10 64-bit installed


WOW If I'm understanding that correctly, this is a really nice computer, much nicer than the XP I have had. Who on earth would be so kind as to send it to me? Sure wish I knew.

Now to try and get it hooked up without losing what I have on this XP hard drive. I have no idea how to transfer such material...any "simple" instructions??


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> WOW If I'm understanding that correctly, this is a really nice computer, much nicer than the XP I have had.


Yes, the Core 2 Duo was a huge improvement over the Pentium 4. Today is wouldn't be considered a high performance processor, but still serviceable for modern operating systems and applications.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Now to try and get it hooked up without losing what I have on this XP hard drive. I have no idea how to transfer such material...any "simple" instructions??


The easiest way is to get a USB hard drive enclosure. You can plug it in to access files from your old hard drive.


----------



## Clem

If you can't get going, I have a few thumb drives around somewhere, a promo thing, 500 mb each. I'll come up and get you going. Right now I'm planting onions, but looks like they're calling for rain middle of the day Sunday. Will that work for you? I am not familiar with Win10, but I'm sure it's intuitive, like the last few good windows versions.


----------



## painterswife

HT members that are the reason I like being a member. Another gem of a member.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Yes my heart is here! I've been visiting these HT forums for many, many years and I've always had great help in whatever project I've undertaken. I really wouldn't have accomplished what I have were it not for the wonderful people in these forums.



Nevada said:


> The easiest way is to get a USB hard drive enclosure. You can plug it in to access files from your old hard drive.


I know that is more great information; however, it actually blows my mind as I have no frame of reference for such action and cannot "picture" the action. (I've often wished for an auditory frame of reference; but my major modality for understanding is pictorial.)

Clem, You are definately one of the "gems" in here. Sunday would be fine with me. Thank you.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> I know that is more great information; however, it actually blows my mind as I have no frame of reference for such action and cannot "picture" the action. (I've often wished for an auditory frame of reference; but my major modality for understanding is pictorial.)


You'll need something like this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/173041476361

You will remove the hard drive from your old computer and mount it in the new enclosure. If you need to copy a file from your old hard drive you can plug-in the enclosure. When you don't need it you can just keep it in a drawer someplace.


----------



## Hiro




----------



## backwoodsman7

Nevada said:


> You will remove the hard drive from your old computer and mount it in the new enclosure.


I'm sure you're not serious. If plugging cables into a new computer is way outside her comfort zone, I can't imagine you'd really think it would be a good idea for her to try removing a hard drive and installing it in an external enclosure.


----------



## painterswife

I agree. They can just hook both computers to her router. Network them and pull the the data that way. Clem take an extra network cord.

Or Clem can take a couple of internal hard drive connectors and install the hard drive in the new computer. You might need an old style hard drive connector. IDE


----------



## motdaugrnds

painterswife said:


> I agree. They can just hook both computers to her router. Network them and pull the the data that way. Clem take an extra network cord.
> 
> Or Clem can take a couple of internal hard drive connectors and install the hard drive in the new computer. You might need an old style hard drive connector. IDE


Router? As far as I know I don't have one...

"...install the hard drive in the new computer..." I thought my hard drive was what is going bad; so why on earth install it in a new computer? I sure am confused as to what needs to be done...


----------



## painterswife

motdaugrnds said:


> Router? As far as I know I don't have one...
> 
> "...install the hard drive in the new computer..." I thought my hard drive was what is going bad; so why on earth install it in a new computer? I sure am confused as to what needs to be done...


How do you connect to the internet? I connect with a router.

Installing the hard drive is just a way to get your data off of it without buying a hard drive enclousure. It will not be used to run the computer.


----------



## ladytoysdream

motdaugrnds
When I first started playing with a computer, 19 years ago, a lot of the information was really confusing to me.
I still am no techie but I can figure things out pretty good now. I still have to ask for information at times.

CONGRATS on the new computer and a big THANKS to the kind person who sent it to you.

So it's kind of like moving from one house to another house. You will need a "suitcase" to move your stuff.
In this case, it's information you want to save. So maybe by a cord, or another technical item.
If you can have the 2 computers side by side, you can move one cable at a time.

So the suggestion is to take the old hard drvie out of the old computer. Put it in this box type thing you
can buy on ebay and then there would be instructions how to move things from old to new computer.
The old hard drive is NOT going into your new computer.

Sounds like Clem will be able to help you. Yay 

Me, I would set up your new computer and there will be a bit of learning curve.
You may not have to move all things over. I use a win 7 professional as
my computer. If I upgraded to a newer version, a win 10, I would sure be mumbling.
Kind of like my old truck, my 2003. I don't want a new truck. Old and paid for suits me just fine 
But someday will come and I may have to get another truck,
but in the meanwhile, all is good.

Good luck


----------



## motdaugrnds

Painterswife, I connect to the internet by a "modem" from HighesNet. "Installing the hard drive" is what is throwing me. If this one is going bad I sure don't want it installed in my new computer whether it would be used to run it or not...which I don't understand. Wouldn't this old hard drive compete with the new one already in the new machine?

Ladytoysdream, Thank you so much for sharing your experiece with computers. It helps me to not feel so badly about the way I am responding to this situation. You've made switching over to this new PC sound easy, i.e. a copy/paste type thing?? I'm guessing this would mean I would only transfer what I personally placed on this old computer...not the dlls, etc out of the XP registry...Yeah, I know my ignorance is showing...Still, like you apparently have learned much, I hope I am learning too.

Oh and I did find out who sent the new computer to me. One obviously wanting to stay anonymous so I will respect that. I'm feeling quite blessed ...again... as it seems everytime I'm in need of something I cannot get or do myself, my Heavenly Father steps in thru His loving spiritual-minded children.

Oh and yes, Clem said he's coming over Sunday to set this all up for me. Clem has helped me before and is such a respectful and kind man....Goodness I'm sitting here remembering all the respectful and kind people who have helped me thru the years; and I'm feeling quite blessed...a real nice feeling on this Sabbath Day.


----------



## painterswife

Does your modem have more than one place you can connect a network cord? Most modems are also routers these days.

Installing the hard drive in your new computer won't harm it. All you are doing is installing it so that you can take the data off of it. It is the same as the external enclosure others are talking about just connected inside instead of outside.


----------



## ladytoysdream

motdaugrnds said:


> Ladytoysdream, Thank you so much for sharing your experiece with computers. It helps me to not feel so badly about the way I am responding to this situation. You've made switching over to this new PC sound easy, i.e. a copy/paste type thing?? I'm guessing this would mean I would only transfer what I personally placed on this old computer...not the dlls, etc out of the XP registry...Yeah, I know my ignorance is showing...Still, like you apparently have learned much, I hope I am learning too.


You only learn by asking questions.
What do you want to save from the old computer ?

Like any emails ?
I emailed some of them to my yahoo email address when I moved to a different computer.

Pictures ?
Again, you could email them to a email address online. Like yahoo or gmail on google.
I have a picture album online where I store extra pictures. www.imageevent.com
I have a quantity of them there. I pay $ 25 a year for this service and it works for me.
There also are some free sites where you can store pictures.

You can try some of these things today while you are waiting.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I really don't have that much that would need to be transferred. Just a few pictures of recent occurrences and some information. I can actually "hand-print" the information and re-type it on the new computer. I'm thinking I'll transfer everything I want to keep and place it in one folder for that one folder to be tranferred...not sure but will look at doing this later tonight. I want to make sure I understand exactly what I do want tranferred before Clem arrives Sunday. It just might be that I can upload the pictures to "img.com" (a free program). That way Clem won't need to deal with transferring anything off the harddrive. I'll need to find out what programs have come with this new computer before I know what I will need to add...here I'm thinking of "protective" programs like ccleaner and malwarebytes. The only photo-making program I use is Paint Shop Pro and I have that on disc. Since this wonderful new computer comes with a way to use a disc I can add that program anytime.

I really don't do much anymore with a computer...just to learn what I need to from time to time and share with others.

Anxious for tomorrow to get here.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Updating...

To let you all know what has occurred with the new computer, i.e. Windows 10. Clem arrived just as he said he would and spent hours setting it up. Problems:

Mouse was physically broken badly.
Memory card was in the wrong slot.
DVD wouldn't open at all.

Clem connected another mouse and moved the memory card. These two things were easily fixed. The DVD was a totally different story in that, when examining it "inside" the box, Clem found a popsicle stick had been lodged in the back of it. Even removing this, the door still would open only a tiny ways and then get stuck. Never got it to opening. Thus the DVD component is not usable at all.

Still, after setting this PC up and getting the "activation key" to work, it functions quite well; and is much faster than my old XP computer. I had collected all from my old computer and placed it into one folder to be transferred; and Clem used a "thumb" thingy to copy it. Then after the new PC was ready, he transferred that folder (and all its contents) on to the desktop of this new PC.

Now all I need do is download "protective" programs. I'm thinking of getting "Avast antivirus program", "ccleaner" and "Malwarebytes". Is this a good thing to do?

It will take me awhile to get use to this new PC as even the keyboard feels funny. However, I can still unload pics I take with my digital camera onto it and knowing how to do that helps.

I'm wondering if I should pack it up again in its original box, which shows definite signs of damage, and send it back to Microsoft store from which it came. However, since I so rarely use the DVD thingy, I'm tempted not to even fool with doing that.

Many thanks to all who have helped me in this matter...especially to the kind person who sent me this new PC and to Clem for setting it all up for me. I truly feel blessed...

One thing I'm noticing now is that the "scroll bar" here at this forum shows only a tiny bit so that it is not easy to use for scrolling. Can this be fixed?


----------



## kra12top

Try the windows help line, some professional can help you out!
Best of luck


----------



## motdaugrnds

kra12top, I have more trust in people in this forum; so I'm much less nervous dealing with this new PC by getting the help from here. Guess that sounds funny to some; however, that is the way I am.

I did manage to get the scroll bar showing simply by clicking the middle button at top right corner and then using the mouse to simply size the window, which permitted the bar to show. 

I've noticed McAfee is showing as being on this computer already; yet just found out it has not been installed. Is it ok to leave it "without" installing it; or should I delete it? If delete it, can anyone tell me the step-by-step involved in so doing? I don't see any other type of protective program on this computer; so will go get the ones mentioned above unless someone in here thinks doing so would not be good.

Sure am glad I'm a member of this forum and can talk with all of you in here. 

Oh, I did manage to find Internet Explorer, pull it up and then go over and downloaded the newest edition of Java. I was able to get it to install and, when I tried to pull up the one game I enjoy (Armies of Gielinor), it came up just fine; so I'll be using I.E. only for that one URL. 

At this time I have access to 3 different browsers, I.E., Mozilla Firefox and Microsoft Edge. I like Edge so will use it most of the time I suspect.


----------



## HermitJohn

I suspect maybe trial version McAfee already installed if the BUILT IN win10 virus program isnt popping up. Use the tools in CCleaner, it will list it if it is. If not installed, just right click and delete the install icon. McAfee is one of those junkware/trial things that comes installed on new computers (they pay the computer manufacturer to include it) or if you "factory restore" win10 on older computer, hoping you will become a paying customer. Once installed can be royal pain to get it off, as you will have to first disable it before it will let itself be uninstalled.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thank you John. I did "delete" it. Now will go over and get Avast, ccleaner and Malwarebytes. Sure feeling good about this computer...despite the unusable DVD thingy. 

Just installed Malwarebytes and ccleaner. Also did "disc cleaner" and started to run "defrag"; however, on the defrag window, "0" fragments were showing.

Now wanting to reboot; but cannot find the button for turning off this computer. Have noticed that, when I'm away from this PC for any length of time, it ill not show desktop until I have placed my password in again...Not sure what this means unless it means this PC has actually rebooted itself. Is this correct?


----------



## HermitJohn

You fell into the win10 trap and created a Microsoft user account and password cause the altenative option is hidden and in tiny print. First best to only have a local account (your computer only) and when it asks you to set up a password, leave it blank. This way it doesnt do all the nonsense everytime you start it up. Passwords are fine if you are in an environment sharing computers. But it is a royal nuisance for us old hermits living alone.

Win10 is first and foremost a marketing gimmick and data collection system. It took me lot work figuring how to lock it down so it was serving me and only me, not Microsoft's interests first and only giving me the left over crumbs. Unfortunately this means I cant let it update, cause it will undo everything I did. But it is quite nice long as it isnt playing Mata Hari in background.


----------



## motdaugrnds

John it is obvious to me you are quite computer savy. I just wish I could relate to what you've said. I did set up the username and password just to get the computer started. Does this relate to what I've asked in my last post, i.e. why it is rebooting itself? And if so, is there a way I can stop this? Also, where are my "off" and "restart" buttons. Sometimes I'ld like to do this myself.

Otherwise, since I never use a computer for banking or paying bills that would put my personal financial information on the net, I'm not really concerned about what Microsoft does...


----------



## motdaugrnds

Have a question as to my old XP computer...I've heard it has some type of battery that will go dead if I don't plug up and turn on this old computer from time to time. Since I'm wanting to save this old XP computer for my son to pick up next time he is here, I sure don't want it going bad just sitting here. Is there something I'm suppose to do in order to keep it in working order? It may be months before I see my son again...


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> Have a question as to my old XP computer...I've heard it has some type of battery that will go dead if I don't plug up and turn on this old computer from time to time.


It's not rechargeable, it's a lithium button cell on the motherboard. If it goes dead, the worst thing that will happen is the computer's clock will stop working whenever it's turned off. It's not something you need to worry about until that happens, and then the battery is cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## Nevada

backwoodsman7 said:


> It's not rechargeable, it's a lithium button cell on the motherboard.


Some are, some aren't. The lithium button cell batteries (sometimes called 'coin batteries') are non-rechargeable and are about the size and shape of a nickel. They normally last 5 to 6 years. Here's a common coin-type cmos battery.










My current laptop (HP 8560p) happens to use a rechargeable battery. The idea is for them to last longer than a coin battery, but they can reach a point where they don't hold a charge and need to be replaced. I have no preference one way or the other. Here's a typical rechargeable cmos battery.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Nevada said:


> My current laptop (HP 8560p) happens to use a rechargeable battery.


If you remove the heatshrink, I believe you'll find a CR2032 non-rechargeable lithium cell.

All she really wants to know is whether she has to worry about the battery. Doesn't matter whether her RTC battery is rechargeable or not; the answer to that is still no.


----------



## Nevada

backwoodsman7 said:


> If you remove the heatshrink, I believe you'll find a CR2032 non-rechargeable lithium cell.


Actually, I'll find a rechargeable Maxell ML 1220 under the heatshrink, like this one.










But you're correct that it won't matter to the poster.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Nevada said:


> Actually, I'll find a rechargeable Maxell ML 1220 under the heatshrink, like this one.


You'll want to double-check that before replacing the battery with a rechargeable. It would be very strange if yours used a rechargeable, when every other HP Elitebook uses a non-rechargeable.


----------



## motdaugrnds

What I hear the both of you saying is that this old Windows XP computer will not go bad if it just sits for a long (months) period of time without using it at all. Is this correct?


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> What I hear the both of you saying is that this old Windows XP computer will not go bad if it just sits for a long (months) period of time without using it at all. Is this correct?


Correct.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Backwoodsman7 I really appreciate the way you answer my questions...direct and quite clear. Thank you.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have received permission to share what I will about the generously kind soul who sent me the new computer; so I'll provide the same clue as that party gave me...._look into one of the above posts....._  Those who know me best will find the clue easily.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Updating...
Having a love/hate relationship with this Windows 10 computer. ROFL Now I understand what that meant when others have said it! Sure am enjoying this PC for the most part. Have downloaded "RealPlayer" and had a special treat on this my Sabbath Day, i.e. was able to watch an entire movie "The Ten Commandments" with Charles Hesston. Sure enjoyed it! (Feeling so grateful to the kind person who sent this computer to me...as well as the kind person who set it up for me.)


----------

